# Lower Pec Development



## gammerlerbelt (Oct 26, 2003)

Having been training for about 18 months on a structured basis and due to info gleaned from the site I have made remarkable gains during that time without gear. Just good diet and sensible training. However, I'm a bit disappointed with my lower pecs. I train chest once a week incorporating bench press, incline dbell press, decline dbell press & dbell flys, but have substituted flys with weighted dips recently. I get a bit peeved when I see young lads(I'm 36 and a bit bitter! lol) in the gym with excellent lower pec and some arm development and definition but hardly any other real muscle development. At the moment I feel like a bone rack dripping muscle from everywhere, but the icing on the cake would be to have a slight overhang of lower pec muscle. Anyone able to suggest the best exercises to sort this out. Hope this doesn't sound too vain!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

decline bench press, and dips are the best for this matey! I have a similar problem myself...

I also found HEAVY flat bench helps too...


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i have this problem too

my lower pecs lack much more then the rest

however all my chest needs work really!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by Panthro
> 
> *decline bench press, and dips are the best for this matey! I have a similar problem myself... *
> 
> ...


Absolutly.

Declines and dips leaning fwd.

I dont like a overhanging chest myself. Looks like tits and the nipple is too high up with a huge lower chest.

I see it alot but I dont like that look.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

my lower pecs are weak too. i think its a common problem but just keep up the goos work and it will come with time.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

my current chest routine is nech incline and flys

how would i make this into a lower pec developing routine?

drop flys maybe

or incline, and do leaning dips or decline?

i am unsure you see

if i add an excercise i am overtraining right?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robin your current chest routine is ok.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks mate

just had to check that!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I love weighted dips..................


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

You can't isolate or bring out parts of a muscle. Just add mass/lower body fat.


----------



## Sportsup (Mar 16, 2004)

Panthro said:


> decline bench press, and dips are the best for this matey! I have a similar problem myself...


Wot he said 

Decline bench and dips.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

When doing dips for the lower pecs only use the lower portion of the dip,that is go all the way down then only come up 4-6 inches,this way the tension ans stretch is kept on the pecs at all times.

You can also do flat flyes with a forward scoop,that being do the first part of the flye as normal lowering out to the sides then as ou come up flye the weights towards your navel then up to over your chest.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

oh dear cookie, the old lower pec thread!!!!!!

Does it feel like MT yet??LOL


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Just testing the waters jimmy,just testing,lol.

So far enjoying myself.


----------

